# Spooky paintings of spookiness



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I used to paint. The other night I had a weird dream about some monster dolls that had elements that made them look great in blacklight. I might eventually try to make them but I thought I'd start with painting them. First though, I started with an old friend. This is just a work in progress. I intend to make them glow in blacklight but not look too obnoxious in regular light. Starting them all as greyscale and adding the colour later. 

Here is my first WIP.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I really like it! I'm not even sure that adding color would be necessary as it has a really creepy old school vibe (I like grayscale artwork) but color could be pretty awesome too...

They did a really cool effect with blacklight paints for the movie Orphan where all her painting/drawings looked normal until someone turned on the fishtank's light that happened to be blacklight and then all of them became gruesome, bloody and scary stuff. This reminds me of the scary stuff so if you do end up doing blacklight paints, that would make them really wicked looking.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah I want to do a subtle thing so it still looks good in regular light. Nothing too psycadeliacheese,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this looks great


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks a bit like the ghost of Jacob Marley from the 1969 animated version of A Christmas Carol. He is my favourite version of Marley ever because he terrified me as a kid.

















Most people don't realize that A Christmas Carol is probably the first real ghost story they heard, saw, or read as a kid. Heck, it's even part of the full title:
*A Christmas Carol. In Prose. Being a Ghost Story of Christmas *

But most people don't think of it as a scary ghost story, it's just a Christmas tale of redemption.

But it's a horror show really yet no one ever thinks of it that way. But I do. 

And if you like scary Christmas stuff, check out FX's version of it with Guy Pearce as Scrooge. It's very dark, profanity abounds so it's not for little kids but if you dig horror you'll love it.








FX


Critically-acclaimed. Award-winning. Fearless. FX and FXX current, legacy and exclusive new original series. Stream on Hulu.



www.fxnetworks.com


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Back to painting. Good thing I am doing this test paint first because there is a definite learning curve to the glow in the dark paints as they are very grainy. urgh.

This needs a lot of detail and background done but here is the test in regular and blacklight. Needs another layer of the glow in the dark invisible paint before I take a dark picture.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I think the blue really brings out the facial features, especially the mouth/teeth. Can't wait to see your final product. Amazing.


----------

